# Place to Hunt



## lonewolf2810 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi guys I am new to the forum and from the Newton area. I am looking for a place to do some deer hunting within 30 or 40 miles from here. Any ideas would be nice, doesn't hurt to ask. Thanks


----------

